# Frage zu japanischem Ahorn



## sebt (1. Okt. 2012)

Hallo,

habe ein Problem mit meinem japanischen __ Ahorn (Acer palmatum Atropurpureum). Habe ihn 2009 eingepflanzt, damals keine 30 cm groß. Er hat sicher wunderschön entwickelt. Leider kräuselt er schon seit einigen Wochen die Blätter, insbesondere im oberen Bereich. Mit dem Laubabwurf im Herbst hat das wohl nichts zu tun. Habe schon einige vertrocknete Blätter entfernt. Er sieht jetzt echt mitgenommen aus.  Allerdings kann man im oberen Bereich auch erkennen, dass sich ein paar neue Blätter bilden.

Was kann das sein? Es war hier vor einigen Wochen sehr warm. Also Wassermangel? Oder doch ein Pilz? Wer kennt sich aus?

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## sebt (1. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Frage zu japanischem  Ahorn*

Ein Bild aus besseren Zeiten (2011):


----------



## LotP (1. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Frage zu japanischem  Ahorn*

also meiner hat die blätter längst abgeworfen. wobei die allgemein nicht soo toll geworden sind.
warn anfangs 2 stück. einen denke ich hat der harte winter dahingerafft.


----------



## Flusi (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Frage zu japanischem  Ahorn*

hallo Sebastian,
das sieht sehr nach der "Welke-Krankheit"  (Verticillium-Welke) aus. 
Würde empfehlen, alle befallenen Zweige bis ins gesunde Holz zurückzuschneiden, Schere desinfizieren und hoffen.:beten
Erreger ist in solchen Fällen ein Mikropilz, der alle Leiterbahnen in der Pflanze verstopft.
Hatte ich bei japanischen Ahörnchen leider schon zwei Mal; der erste in hinüber, dem zweiten (inzw. 16 Jahre alt) hat der Rückschnitt geholfen.
Viel Glück und lieben Gruß,
Ingrid


----------



## Moonlight (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Frage zu japanischem  Ahorn*

Hey Ingrid,

befällt diese Krankheit nur den japanischen Ahorn oder auch den normalen, einheimischen Ahorn?

Mandy


----------



## Moderlieschenking (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Frage zu japanischem  Ahorn*

Hallo Sebastian,

das kann durchaus sein, dass dies ein Pilz ist, so wie Ingrid das beschreibt.

Aber ich stellte bei meinen Ahornbäumen, auch bei meinen Bonsais schon fest, dass oft
Wassermangel  solche Symptome auslösen kann.
Ich würde heuer noch nicht zurückschneiden, vor allem haben ja die Augen fürs nächste
Jahr schon überall angesetzt.
Ich würde Dir empfehlen (was ich inzwischen auch immer regelmäßig mache) einfach
bei längerer Trockenheit den Ahorn ab und zu etwas gießen.

LG Markus


----------



## Plätscher (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Frage zu japanischem  Ahorn*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Ich würde heuer noch nicht zurückschneiden, vor allem haben ja die Augen fürs nächste
> Jahr schon überall angesetzt.




Hallo,

wenn es ein Trockenschaden ist, dann hat Markus recht. Aber man weiss es nicht und wenn es doch eine Pilz-, Virus. od. Bakterieninfektion ist, dann muss unverzüglich geschnitten werden, damit es sich nicht weiter ausbreitet und den ganzen Strauch befällt. 

Also, ich würde vorsichtshalber die Schere schwingen.


----------



## sebt (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Frage zu japanischem  Ahorn*

Danke für die Hinweise. Einige kleinere Äste habe ich schon entfernt. Die trockenen Blätter sind zwar hauptsächlich im oberen Bereich, allerdings sind auch an allen anderen Ästen zumindest einzelne Blätter betroffen - dann müsste ich ja quasi alles Abschneiden . 

Was sind das eigentlich für Flecken auf dem Ast im ersten Bild? Könnte das ein Hinweis auf einen Pilz sein oder ist das normal?

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Flusi (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Frage zu japanischem  Ahorn*

Hallo
@ Mandy, diese Krankheit befällt hauptsächlich Ahorngehölze, man findet sie auch an anderen Gehölzen und an __ Dahlien, aber "Lieblings"-Wirtspflanze ist der Ahorn, auch der heimische

Ob es mit Trockenheit zu tun hat, würde ich äußerst kritisch beäugen; ich denke, bei Trockenheit macht die Pflanze insgesamt einen anderen Eindruck, wobei Bild-Diagnose schwierig ist. 
Je nach dem wie wichtig es einem ist, kann man bei "Arbofux.de" -Diagnosedatenbank für Gehölze- Infos einholen. Da sind Fotos vom Querschnitt von Zweigen befallener Gehölze zu sehen, die (fast) keine Zweifel offen lassen (verstopfte Leiterbahnen).
Letzte Sicherheit gibt es nur im Labor.
Die Flecken auf dem ersten Bild kann ich nicht eindeutig zuordnen.
Ganz "vorsichtige Uhrmacher" entfernen bei Verticillium-Verdacht nicht nur die ganze Pflanze, sondern auch großzügig den Boden am Standort. 

Jedenfalls drücke ich die Daumen, daß sich das Ahörnchen einkriegt

Liebe Grüße, Ingrid


----------



## Moonlight (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Frage zu japanischem  Ahorn*

Vielen Dank Ingrid 

Meine "Bonsai's" sind nämlich heimische Ahornbäume ...
Dann weiß ich Bescheid und bin gewappnet, falls meine auch mal so aussehen sollten 

Mandy


----------



## sebt (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Frage zu japanischem  Ahorn*

Hallo,

der Gärtner von der Baumschule, wo ich den Ahorn gekauft habe, hat mir folgendes geschrieben:

"Sehr geehrter Herr ,
bei diesem Schadbild handelt es sich lediglich um „Verbrennungen“, die im laufe des Sommers entstanden sind.

Bei Pilzbefall würde ein Ast nach dem anderen absterben. Wenn das Ihnen im Frühjahr nächsten Jahres auffällt, müssen Sie sofort

eine Gießbehandlung mit Aliette vornehmen."


Hmm, ich glaub ich warte jetzt einfach ab was nächstes Jahr passiert.


----------



## pema (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Frage zu japanischem  Ahorn*

Hallo Sebastian,
meiner hatte vor zwei Jahren das gleiche Schadensbild. Allerdings ist er schon viel älter und viel größer. Ich habe mit den Rückschnitt ...die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt...bis zum Frühjahr gewartet. Dann allerdings alle betroffenen Äste radikal abgeschnitten. Jetzt hat er sich wieder erholt und zeigt keine Krankheitsymptome. 
Ob dein Kleiner es überlebt...ich drück die Daumen

petra


----------



## Flusi (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Frage zu japanischem  Ahorn*

hallo,
mit unserem ersten (dahingeschiedenen) Ahörnchen haben wir die hiesigen Baumschulen/Gartencenter abgeklappert; er stand im Kübel. Das "geschulte Fachpersonal" hat uns auch erzählt, es wären Verbrennungen (Na ja, der Rest ist bekannt)
Sebastian, schwing lieber die Schere; bei dem wertvollen Ahörnchen ist das sicherer. Und dichter austreiben wird/würde es wohl auch.
(Gießbehandlung mit Aliette ist auf jeden Fall der Kasse des Verkäufers nützlich)

Aber wie gesagt, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.
Liebe Grüße, 
Ingrid


----------



## ChristianB (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Frage zu japanischem  Ahorn*

Hallo,

genauso sah mein japanischer __ Fächerahorn (ca. 5 Jahre alt) nach den Teichbau auch aus. Auch die ca. 15 jährige Muschelszypresse ist ausgetrocknet.

Vermutlich sind kleine Wurzeln beim Graben beschädigt worden.

Das nun neue Ahorn Stämmchen entwickelt sich an gleicher Stelle gut.

Gruß aus Dortmund
Christian


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Frage zu japanischem  Ahorn*

Hi,

kleiner Tip wie man testen kann obs "nur" Trockenschäden am Laub sind oder ob der Zweig z.B durch nen Pilzbefall am absterben ist. 

Mal vorsichtig die Rinde mit nem scharfen Messer aufkratzen/abheben. Lebt die Rinde ist zwischen der Rindenaußenschicht und dem Holz des Zweiges ne grünliche lebende Schicht, das Kambium, durch welche das Wasser und die Assimilationsprodukte tranportiert werden. Ist es da braun und trocken siehts schlecht aus. (dann abschneiden bis dahin wo die Rinde noch lebendig ist)

Verticillumwelke hat bei mir schon neben meinem japanischen __ Fächerahorn auch den __ Feuerahorn, den __ Eschenahorn und die __ Eßkastanie gekillt. 

MfG Frank


----------



## oldtimerfreund (16. März 2014)

Thema wieder hochhol,
@sebt
was ist denn aus deinem __ Ahorn geworden?

Meine Frau und ich überlegen uns auch einen japanischen Ahron anzuschaffen.


----------



## sebt (23. März 2014)

Hallo,
habe ihn Anfang 2013 fast komplett zurückgeschnitten. Es ist dann auch wieder schön ausgetrieben, allerdings sind die frischen Triebe dann nach einiger Zeit wieder vertrocknet. Vermutlich die Pilzkrankheit. Ich habe den __ Ahorn vor einigen Wochen nun komplett entfernt. Die Pflanzen sind schön, aber sehr, sehr empfindlich. Mir sind bestimmt schon 4 Stück eingegangen, der letzte ist nach dem Winter völlig vertrocknet und hat keinen Austrieb mehr dieses Jahr. Ich kaufe keinen Ahorn mehr. Genauso wie __ Buchsbaum, die auch fast alle diese Pilzkrankheit bei mir haben.


----------



## oldtimerfreund (24. März 2014)

@sebt,
danke für die Antwort, das weis ich erstmal bescheid.


----------

